# Anyone purchase anything from Sierra recently?



## Guest (Jun 14, 2010)

i bought some gear 3 weeks ago and received no problem


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Until I aee the shop up and running I would be highly skeptical of sierra. The lack of online presence is very un sierra like, I dont care how big the shop move is you try to explain to me how a shop that is so big online would drop the net with no warning for such a long period of time when they even have their own i phone web page, dont any of the staff have an i phone they can get onto the web with?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

How about a shameless plug for another company?

Burton Snowboards, Burton Snowboard Boots, Burton Snowboard Bindings


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

ETM said:


> Until I aee the shop up and running I would be highly skeptical of sierra. The lack of online presence is very un sierra like, I dont care how big the shop move is you try to explain to me how a shop that is so big online would drop the net with no warning for such a long period of time when they even have their own i phone web page, dont any of the staff have an i phone they can get onto the web with?


I don't understand what your trying to say. If you saying a company of this size shouldn't have dropouts for their website I don't see how that is relevant to their financial situation, more of a QoS issue of whoever is hosting their website.

Anyway, Sierra is moving massive amounts of merchandise, they have a minimal store-front and a massive online presence. I would love to see what evidence people have for the claim that Sierra is going under, that isn't a challenge either, I am genuinely interested.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

i bought the capita sierrascope and received it in like 2 days...no problem at all


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Adrii said:


> i bought the capita sierrascope and received it in like 2 days...no problem at all


I believe the OP's question relates to the recent closure of the store.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

DC5R said:


> I'm thinking of buying a board and a couple other items but I'm worried with all the talk about Sierra being backrupt. * So, anyone buy anything from Sierra recently and have recieved it without any issues?*





Calibre 6 said:


> I believe the OP's question relates to the recent closure of the store.



hmmmmmm..... smh  i really hope u weret serious^^


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

Adrii said:


> hmmmmmm..... smh  i really hope u weret serious^^


Perhaps because your purchase wasn't recent. They haven't had Sierrascopes in stock for a very long time.


----------



## Calibre 6 (Mar 30, 2010)

Adrii said:


> hmmmmmm..... smh  i really hope u weret serious^^


Can't tell if you're being sarcastic, but the brick and mortar store closed over a week ago. The online store is still operating though. There's some speculation that SS is in financial troubles, but at this point it's still only speculation.


----------



## Adrii (Mar 29, 2010)

Calibre 6 said:


> Can't tell if you're being sarcastic, but the brick and mortar store closed over a week ago. The online store is still operating though. There's some speculation that SS is in financial troubles, but at this point it's still only speculation.


well actually you tried being a dickhead and get your e-thugging on and u failed horribly...soo i guess i was being sarcastic...


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Adrii said:


> i bought the capita sierrascope and received it in like 2 days...no problem at all


How long ago did you make this purchase? I'm looking to potentially pick up one of their Sierra boards but am worried given all the talk about their B&M shop having closed and given all their staff seemed to have disappeared from their online forums.


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

Even if they were closing down, how does this effect your purchase? Go ahead and buy what you want.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

They moved warehouses, sierra is not going anywhere.

They have showed live proof of their new location on their daily board giveaways.

Their new place looks bad ass too btw


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

Sounds about right, they are doing a lot of business and expanding really quickly. Why would they be closing down when you would expect them to be expanding?


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Pistachio said:


> I don't understand what your trying to say. If you saying a company of this size shouldn't have dropouts for their website I don't see how that is relevant to their financial situation, more of a QoS issue of whoever is hosting their website.
> 
> Anyway, Sierra is moving massive amounts of merchandise, they have a minimal store-front and a massive online presence. I would love to see what evidence people have for the claim that Sierra is going under, that isn't a challenge either, I am genuinely interested.


The website hasnt dropped out at all, all the staff have. They went from awesome online customer relations to zero in 5 seconds.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Yes! Support a company like Sierra, but at the same time talk trash about Burton for their business processes! Makes so much sense!

On the serious side, I don't think Sierra will go anywhere. They won't be as big as before though considering the loss of Burton and K2. I'm sure they are going to push all the niche brands hard like NS and Capita.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Pistachio said:


> Even if they were closing down, how does this effect your purchase? Go ahead and buy what you want.


If they're closing down, I don't want to have paid for something I will not get. Once a company declares bankruptcy, anything they owe (eg a board I've paid for but they haven't sent out) no longer becomes relevant.



Leo said:


> On the serious side, I don't think Sierra will go anywhere. They won't be as big as before though considering the loss of Burton and K2. I'm sure they are going to push all the niche brands hard like NS and Capita.


I agree with you. BTW, thanks for the earlier link :thumbsup:.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I got some sweet Analog board shorts from Sierra a few weeks ago. No issues at all.


----------



## Pistachio (Mar 9, 2010)

DC5R said:


> If they're closing down, I don't want to have paid for something I will not get. Once a company declares bankruptcy, anything they owe (eg a board I've paid for but they haven't sent out) no longer becomes relevant.


That is incredibly paranoid. Well before they go bankrupt they would stop taking orders. They would certainly start liquidating AFTER they stop taking orders. They would be officially bankrupt well after that.

Buy with confidence. I have friends that just a received stuff form sierra a few days ago.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

And in case you didn't already know, just buy with a credit card and you're always 100% covered re:non-delivery of purchase.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Leo said:


> Yes! Support a company like Sierra, but at the same time talk trash about Burton for their business processes! Makes so much sense!
> 
> On the serious side, I don't think Sierra will go anywhere. They won't be as big as before though considering the loss of Burton and K2. I'm sure they are going to push all the niche brands hard like NS and Capita.


Wait, I didn't think that they even got NeverSummer boards? 
Considering how much NS tries to keep their prices high (for good reason) it wouldn't make sense to go on a site like Sierra...? (I might be wrong, just confused at the moment). 

And to the guy above me, I'd double check with your credit card first. A lot of them do that nowadays, but if it's not in the contract they don't have to.


----------



## mwl001 (Apr 16, 2010)

Good to know, I've never had one that didn't have some level of consumer protection, a la you're right until proven wrong.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks for the credit card info.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Leo said:


> I'm sure they are going to push all the niche brands hard like NS


LOL never summer = never sierra.
I cant see that ever happening, its like trying to increase your brand value by selling on ebay, its all downhill once you start that.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't mean they will carry those brands. Although Capita is indeed in their line-up. I was using those brands as an example of Niche markets.

Who knows? NS at Sierra is very possible. Unless Sierra wants to keep breaking contracts lol.

W/E. I don't care about that company.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Actually Sierra has tried to carry Neversummer but were told "no" by NS. NS's position is that going to Sierra would hurt too many of their local retailers. Especially in California. Retailers that have supported them since nearly the beginning. Things could change, but right now Sierra is not going to be carrying Neversummer anytime in the foreseeable future.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> Actually Sierra has tried to carry Neversummer but were told "no" by NS. NS's position is that going to Sierra would hurt too many of their local retailers. Especially in California. Retailers that have supported them since nearly the beginning. Things could change, but right now Sierra is not going to be carrying Neversummer anytime in the foreseeable future.


Good :thumbsup:


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Never Summer is (apparently) interested in keeping their price point & profit margins high, as well as being able to exert control over what stock goes where. I am guessing that this is why they do not make deals with large distributors.

I talked to a few snowboard techs this past season, and most of them were less-than-impressed with NS boards at their price point. One told me bluntly that they were nothing special and that he could think of 3 or 4 brands that he would recommend first. This was in Colorado, so I would assume that the techs there have seen their share of NS boards.

I haven't ridden one. Probably won't ever unless I swap with another riders since I have two boards already (which show no sign of breaking, as I ride so rarely)


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

From having and currently riding a NS too dozen's of other brands, I can say the durability and quality of Neversummer probably out matches anything "they" would recommend. Yes there are other companies that make a high quality board. In Colorado, Unity and Venture come to mind. They also don't come cheap either, pretty much just like Neversummer. There is a reason there are a lot of NS fans on this forum. My NS split with well over 100 days looks 10x better than my other boards and most of them have under 50 days on them. I'm not babying it either, it's just that much tougher.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> Never Summer is (apparently) interested in keeping their price point & profit margins high, as well as being able to exert control over what stock goes where. I am guessing that this is why they do not make deals with large distributors.
> 
> I talked to a few snowboard techs this past season, and most of them were less-than-impressed with NS boards at their price point. One told me bluntly that they were nothing special and that he could think of 3 or 4 brands that he would recommend first. This was in Colorado, so I would assume that the techs there have seen their share of NS boards.
> 
> I haven't ridden one. Probably won't ever unless I swap with another riders since I have two boards already (which show no sign of breaking, as I ride so rarely)


FYI most shop people in CO are biased towards whatever rep is giving them whatever product for free and if said shop isn't a NS dealer they usually hate on it. Also most shop people in CO have 1 maybe 2 years experience and don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. And yes I do live in CO yes I do work in a shop and yes I have owned more NS boards than most people will own boards in their life. Their shit is solid for a reason and rides well for a reason and keeping their profits high and limits low has more to do than just getting in bed with big distributors but I'm not about to sit here and write a full dissertation on it. All you need to know is that whatever shop you went to is full of kooks that probably shred just to look cool


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

BurtonAvenger said:


> FYI most shop people in CO are biased towards whatever rep is giving them whatever product for free and if said shop isn't a NS dealer they usually hate on it. Also most shop people in CO have 1 maybe 2 years experience and don't know their ass from a hole in the ground. And yes I do live in CO yes I do work in a shop and yes I have owned more NS boards than most people will own boards in their life. Their shit is solid for a reason and rides well for a reason and keeping their profits high and limits low has more to do than just getting in bed with big distributors but I'm not about to sit here and write a full dissertation on it. All you need to know is that whatever shop you went to is full of kooks that probably shred just to look cool


I second this. I have ridden just about everything out there. It does not get to much better than a never summer. There are a few out there. But at the 499-550 price point. NS owns this category. I think it is smart NS does not go into places like Sierra.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

So, your one opinion vs the 3 or 4 guys I talked to who live in the same town that you do.

No doubt that there are a lot of kooks that live in CO. What makes you so sure that you aren't one of them?


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Tarzanman said:


> So, your one opinion vs the 3 or 4 guys I talked to who live in the same town that you do.
> 
> No doubt that there are a lot of kooks that live in CO. What makes you so sure that you aren't one of them?


Cause I only sell skis. And I can guess that 1 you went into Underground, then you stopped over at Broadcast, didn't stop in Mountain Wave, and probably went in the big shit as well. Let me guess am I right?


----------



## lonestarrider (Jan 17, 2010)

Tarzanman said:


> So, your one opinion vs the 3 or 4 guys I talked to who live in the same town that you do.
> 
> No doubt that there are a lot of kooks that live in CO. What makes you so sure that you aren't one of them?


It has been my general experience that when I walk into a shop that does not sell NS, they bad mouth it. You can chalk that up to lousy product knowledge, and shitty sales skills. I actually had a kid trying to tell me NS was built in China.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Its funny you know, this season I purchased 2 new boards, a never summer sl and a sierra reverse crew. Guess which one I spend the most time on simply because its more fun to ride even though it cost 1/3 the price of the other board?


----------



## fattrav (Feb 21, 2009)

ETM said:


> Its funny you know, this season I purchased 2 new boards, a never summer sl and a sierra reverse crew. Guess which one I spend the most time on simply because its more fun to ride even though it cost 1/3 the price of the other board?


Who'd you get your NS through over there? CherriCherri?


----------

